# How to embed videos from Facebook and Photobucket?



## s2k9k (Jul 1, 2013)

Does anyone know how to do this and could write an article or explain it to me so I can write one.
I have had a couple of members want to post videos on here and embed them from Facebook and Photobucket and I wasn't much help to them. I don't use either of those sites so I don't know much about it. It would be very helpful if members could do this instead of posting links.
Thank You!


----------



## diggingdogfarm (Jul 1, 2013)

It's easy.
Click "share" below the video on youtube.
Copy and paste the video URL here.
Highlight the URL.
Then click on the video icon above for the code.
It's much the same for other videos.

[VIDEO][/VIDEO]




~Martin


----------



## s2k9k (Jul 1, 2013)

Thanks Martin but I already wrote a thread on how to do it from YouTube but I am trying to figure out how to do it from Facebook and Photobucket.

http://www.smokingmeatforums.com/t/133617/how-to-embed-a-youtube-video-into-your-post


----------



## diggingdogfarm (Jul 1, 2013)

Hmmmm...The above used to work with Photobucket, but apparently they're changed things.





~Martin


----------

